

Hutt by Citrix: Video chat over WebRTC - troethom
https://hu.tt/

======
zz1
Why Chrome only? Which block do you rely on that isn't supported by Firefox?
[http://iswebrtcreadyyet.com/](http://iswebrtcreadyyet.com/)

~~~
jboynyc
I came here to say the same thing.

> Sorry, your browser ins't [sic] supported yet.

On a bleeding-edge Firefox.

~~~
chanux
Internet is increasingly webkit only. Sigh.

~~~
EGreg
You mean the web

------
JoeAltmaier
Cool; support is limited. I like to think we did better at Sococo.com - we
support dozens of simultaneous participants, a dedicated client and web
clients too.

Here's a picture of Teamspace at work:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/nb5tqqeux0n1xep/SococoMtg.png](https://www.dropbox.com/s/nb5tqqeux0n1xep/SococoMtg.png)
We meet like this all the time; there were 23 people in that virtual room, 7
sharing webcams and one webcam in our central office. 2 documents were being
shared, a common chat thread was going on. Probably many p2p chats going on; I
couldn't see that as they're private.

~~~
dm2
Is Sococo a web app? Does it support Linux and Windows? I looked very hard to
find answers to these two questions on your site. The only way I can really
tell is by looking at your screenshot that appears to be a Windows standalone
application.

A working demo would be a nice addition to your site. I'm too stubborn to
signup for a demo, so without a public demo I don't see myself ever being a
customer, which is unfortunate because the software or web app looks useful.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Rolling out a simpler design and a new website in a few days. Some of your
objections will be met!

I'll answer here: there's a client for mac, windows, iOS and ipad. There's a
web client too - but the conversation has to be hosted by a non-web client and
invites sent as a url.

There's a headless Linux version but we use that on servers for media
switching etc.

It supports call-out now (to any phone). Call-in is harder - you have to
resolve an unsolicited call to a virtual office - we're working on it now.

------
mknits
I found [https://appear.in](https://appear.in) to be better.

------
Raphmedia
Somebody messed up and used the active bullets as inactive bullets in the
slider, to the right.

------
gcp
_Hutt works exclusively (for now) with Chrome._

Useless crap. There's dozens of other WebRTC apps out now that support all
WebRTC browsers and interop. Why should I use a clearly inferior one?

------
slowmover
It just hangs on the "building your Hutt" page for me. Either it's swamped, or
my company is blocking WebRTC somehow. Is there any way to verify WebRTC
availability?

------
huhtenberg

      Sorry, your browser ins't supported yet. 
    

That'd be the most recent Firefox on Windows.

------
jyf1987
well my roommate has made this also video chat over webRTC

check [http://easymeeting.us/hello](http://easymeeting.us/hello)

hello is the room name which you could setup by accessing it

------
singingwolfboy
God, that website looks awful in a small browser window.

------
silverlight
Also, why limit it to 4 people total?

------
X4
is any of the links shared in here available as open source?

~~~
changdizzle
Yes! Check out [https://opentokrtc.com/](https://opentokrtc.com/) brought to
you by TokBox - I work on the BD team here, please reach out if you have any
questions - edward [at] tokbox [dot] com

~~~
X4
Thanks a lot for that link!!

------
af3
Skype close-source "alternative"? No, thanks!

